# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  सदियों का संताप / ओमप्रकाश वाल्*मीकि

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 30 जून 1950

*जन्म स्थान*
बरला, मुजफ्फरनगर, उत्तरप्रदेश, ��*ारत।

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*
सदियों का संताप (1989), बस्स, बहुत हो चुका (1997), अब और नहीं (2009) (तीनों कविता-संग्रह) ।

*विविध*
जू��*न (1997, आत्मकथा), सलाम (2000)¸ घुसपै��*िए (2004) (दोनों कहानी-संग्रह), दलित साहित्य का सौंदर्य-शास्त्र (2001, आलोचना), सफ़ाई देवता (2009, वाल्मीकि समाज का इतिहास) । डॉ0 अम्बेडकर सम्मान (1993), परिवेश सम्मान (1995), साहित्य��*ूषण पुरस्कार (2008-2009) ।




Om Prakash Valmiki ji ki kavitaye padhiye,ye ek dalit Sahityakar the jinhone kavitao ke saath saath sekdo lekh bhi likhe aur pustake bhi 

Kavita ka naam hai Sadiyo ka Santap

Read the poem of Om Prakash Valmiki who was a famous Dalit Poet

Poem's name is Sadiyo ka Santap

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चूल्*हा मिट्टी का
मिट्टी तालाब की
तालाब ठाकुर का ।

भूख रोटी की
रोटी बाजरे की
बाजरा खेत का
खेत ठाकुर का ।

बैल ठाकुर का
हल ठाकुर का
हल की मूठ पर हथेली अपनी
फ़सल ठाकुर की ।

कुआँ ठाकुर का
पानी ठाकुर का
खेत-खलिहान ठाकुर के
गली-मुहल्*ले ठाकुर के
फिर अपना क्*या ?
गाँव ?
शहर ?
देश ?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पथरीली चट्टान पर
हथौड़े की चोट
चिंगारी को जन्*म देती है
जो गाहे-बगाहे आग बन जाती है
.
आग में तपकर
लोहा नर्म पड़ जाता है
ढल जाता है
मनचाहे आकार में
हथौड़े की चोट में ।

एक तुम हो,
जिस पर किसी चोट का
असर नहीं होता ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

दोस्*तो !
बिता दिए हमने हज़ारों वर्ष
इस इंतज़ार में
कि भयानक त्रासदी का युग
अधबनी इमारत के मलबे में
दबा दिया जाएगा किसी दिन
ज़हरीले पंजों समेत.

फिर हम सब
एक जगह खडे होकर
हथेलियों पर उतार सकेंगे
एक-एक सूर्य
जो हमारी रक्*त-शिराओं में
हज़ारों परमाणु-क्षमताओं की ऊर्जा
समाहित करके
धरती को अभिशाप से मुक्*त कराएगा !

इसीलिए, हमने अपनी समूची घृणा को
पारदर्शी पत्*तों में लपेटकर
ठूँठे वृक्ष की नंगी टहनियों पर
टाँग दिया है
ताकि आने वाले समय में
ताज़े लहू से महकती सड़कों पर
नंगे पाँव दौड़ते
सख़्त चेहरों वाले साँवले बच्*चे
देख सकें
कर सकें प्*यार
दुश्*मनों के बच्*चों में
अतीत की गहनतम पीड़ा को भूलकर

हमने अपनी उँगलियों के किनारों पर
दुःस्*वप्*न की आँच को
असंख्*य बार सहा है
ताजा चुभी फाँस की तरह
और अपने ही घरों में
संकीर्ण पतली गलियों में
कुनमुनाती गंदगी से
टखनों तक सने पाँव में
सुना है
दहाड़ती आवाज़ों को
किसी चीख़ की मानिंद
जो हमारे हृदय से
मस्तिष्*क तक का सफ़र तय करने में
थक कर सो गई है ।.

दोस्*तो !
इस चीख़ को जगाकर पूछो
कि अभी और कितने दिन
इसी तरह गुमसुम रहकर
सदियों का संताप सहना है !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जब भी मैंने
किसी घने वृक्ष की छाँव में बैठकर
घड़ी भर सुस्*ता लेना चाहा
मेरे कानों में
भयानक चीत्*कारें गूँजने लगी
जैसे हर एक टहनी पर
लटकी हो लाखों लाशें
ज़मीन पर पड़ा हो शंबूक का कटा सिर ।

मैं उठकर भागना चाहता हूँ
शंबूक का सिर मेरा रास्*ता रोक लेता है
चीख़-चीख़कर कहता है--
युगों-युगों से पेड़ पर लटका हूँ
बार-बार राम ने मेरी हत्*या की है ।

मेरे शब्*द पंख कटे पक्षी की तरह
तड़प उठते हैं--
तुम अकेले नहीं मारे गए तपस्*वी
यहाँ तो हर रोज़ मारे जाते हैं असंख्*य लोग;
जिनकी सिसकियाँ घुटकर रह जाती है
अँधेरे की काली पर्तों में

यहाँ गली-गली में
राम है
शंबूक है
द्रोण है
एकलव्*य है
फिर भी सब ख़ामोश हैं
कहीं कुछ है
जो बंद कमरों से उठते क्रंदन को
बाहर नहीं आने देता
कर देता है
रक्*त से सनी उँगलियों को महिमा-मंडित ।

शंबूक ! तुम्*हारा रक्*त ज़मीन के अंदर
समा गया है जो किसी भी दिन
फूटकर बाहर आएगा
ज्*वालामुखी बनकर !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैंने दुख झेले
सहे कष्*ट पीढ़ी-दर-पीढ़ी इतने
फिर भी देख नहीं पाए तुम
मेरे उत्*पीड़न को
इसलिए युग समूचा
लगता है पाखंडी मुझको ।

इतिहास यहाँ नकली है
मर्यादाएँ सब झूठी
हत्*यारों की रक्*तरंजित उँगलियों पर
जैसे चमक रही
सोने की नग जड़ी अँगूठियाँ ।

कितने सवाल खड़े हैं
कितनों के दोगे तुम उत्*तर
मैं शोषित, पीड़ित हूँ
अंत नहीं मेरी पीड़ा का
जब तक तुम बैठे हो
काले नाग बने फन फैलाए
मेरी संपत्ति पर ।

मैं खटता खेतों में
फिर भी भूखा हूँ
निर्माता मैं महलों का
फिर भी निष्*कासित हूँ
प्रताडित हूँ ।

इठलाते हो बलशाली बनकर
तुम मेरी शक्ति पर
फिर भी मैं दीन-हीन जर्जर हूँ
इसलिए युग समूचा
लगता है पाखंडी मुझको ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वह मैं हूँ
मुँह-अँधेरे बुहारी गई सड़क में
जो चमक है--
वह मैं हूँ !

कुशल हाथों से तराशे
खिलौने देखकर
पुलकित होते हैं बच्चे
बच्चे के चेहरे पर जो पुलक है--
वह मैं हूँ !

खेत की माटी में
उगते अन्न की ख़ुशबू--
मैं हूँ !

जिसे झाड़-पोंछकर भेज देते हैं वे
उनके घरों में
भूलकर अपने घरों के
भूख से बिलबिलाते बच्चों का रुदन
रुदन में जो भूख है--
वह मैं हूँ !

प्रताड़ित-शोषित जनों के
क्षत-विक्षत चेहरों पर
घावों की तरह चिपके हैं
सन्ताप भरे दिन
उन चेहरों में शेष बची हैं
जो उम्मीदें अभी --
वह मैं हूँ !

पेड़ों में नदी का जल
धूप-हवा में
श्रमिक-शोणित गंध
बाढ़ में बह गई झोंपड़ी का दर्द
सूखे में दरकती धरती का बाँझपन
वह मैं हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ठंडे कमरों में बैठकर
पसीने पर लिखना कविता
ठीक वैसा ही है
जैसे राजधानी में उगाना फ़सल
कोरे काग़ज़ों पर ।

फ़सल हो या कविता
पसीने की पहचान है दोनों ही ।

बिना पसीने की फ़सल
या कविता
बेमानी है
आदमी के विरूद्ध
आदमी का षडयंत्र--
अंधे गहरे समंदर सरीखा
जिसकी तलहटी में
असंख्*य हाथ
नाख़ूनों को तेज़ कर रहे हैं
पोंछ रहे हैं उँगलियों पर लगे
ताज़ा रक्*त के धब्*बे ।

धब्*बे : जिनका स्*वर नहीं पहुँचता
वातानुकूलित कमरों तक
और न ही पहुँच पाती है
कविता ही
जो सुना सके पसीने का महाकाव्*य
जिसे हरिया लिखता है
चिलचिलाती दुपहर में
धरती के सीने पर
फ़सल की शक्*ल में ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पहाड़ खड़ा है
स्थिर सिर उठाए
जिसे देखता हूँ हर रोज़
आत्मीयता से

बारिश में नहाया
या फिर सर्द रातों की रिमझिम के बाद
बर्फ़ से ढका पहाड़
सुकून देता है

लेकिन जब पहाड़ थरथराता है
मेरे भीतर भी
जैसे बिखरने लगता है
न ख़त्म होने वाली आड़ी-तिरछी
ऊँची-नीची पगडंडियों का सिलसिला

गहरी खाइयों का डरावना अँधेरा
उतर जाता है मेरी साँसों में

पहाड़ जब धसकता है
टूटता मैं भी हूँ
मेरी रातों के अँधेरे और घने हो जाते हैं

जब पहाड़ पर नहीं गिरती बर्फ़
रह जाता हूँ प्यासा जलविहीन मैं
सूखी नदियों का दर्द
टीसने लगता है मेरे सीने में

यह अलग बात है
इतने वर्षों के साथ हैं
फिर भी मैं गैर हूँ
अनचिन्हें प्रवासी-पक्षी की तरह
जो बार-बार लौट कर आता है
बसेरे की तलाश में

मेरे भीतर कुनमुनाती चींटियों का शोर
खो जाता है भीड़ में
प्रश्नों के उगते जंगल में

फिर भी ओ मेरे पहाड़ !
तुम्हारी हर कटान पर कटता हूँ मैं 
टूटता-बिखरता हूँ
जिसे देख पाना
भले ही मुश्किल है तुम्हारे लिए
लेकिन
मेरी भाषा में तुम शामिल हो
पारदर्शी शब्द बनकर !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हिकारत भरे शब्द चुभते हैं
त्वचा में
सुई की नोक की तरह
जब वे कहते हैं--
साथ चलना है तो क़दम बढ़ाओ
जल्दी-जल्दी

जबकि मेरे लिए क़दम बढ़ाना
पहाड़ पर चढ़ने जैसा है
मेरे पाँव ज़ख़्मी हैं
और जूता काट रहा है

वे फिर कहते हैं--
साथ चलना है तो क़दम बढ़ाओ
हमारे पीछे-पीछे आओ

मैं कहता हूँ--
पाँव में तकलीफ़ है
चलना दुश्वार है मेरे लिए
जूता काट रहा है

वे चीख़ते हैं--
भाड़ में जाओ
तुम और तुम्हारा जूता
मैं कहना चाहता हूँ --
मैं भाड़ में नहीं
नरक में जीता हूँ
पल-पल मरता हूँ
जूता मुझे काटता है
उसका दर्द भी मैं ही जानता हूँ

तुम्हारी महानता मेरे लिए स्याह अँधेरा है ।

वे चमचमाती नक्काशीदार छड़ी से
धकिया कर मुझे
आगे बढ़ जाते हैं

उनका रौद्र रूप-
सौम्यता के आवरण में लिपट कर
दार्शनिक मुद्रा में बदल जाता है
और, मेरा आर्तनाद
सिसकियों में

मैं जानता हूँ
मेरा दर्द तुम्हारे लिए चींटी जैसा
और तुम्हारा अपना दर्द पहाड़ जैसा

इसीलिए, मेरे और तुम्हारे बीच
एक फ़ासला है
जिसे लम्बाई में नहीं
समय से नापा जाएगा ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

जब भी चाहा छूना
मन्दिर के गर्भ-गृह में
किसी पत्थर को
या उकेरे गए भित्ति-चित्रों को

हर बार कसमसाया हथौड़े का एहसास
हथेली में
जाग उठी उँगलियों के उद्गम पर उभरी गाँठें

जब भी नहाने गए गंगा
हर की पौड़ी
हर बार लगा जैसे लगा रहे हैं डुबकी
बरसाती नाले में
जहाँ तेज़ धारा के नीचे
रेत नहीं
रपटीले पत्थर हैं
जो पाँव टिकने नहीं देते

मुश्किल होता है
टिके रहना धारा के विरुद्ध
जैसे खड़े रहना दहकते अंगारों पर

पाँव तले आ जाती हैं
मुर्दों की हडि्डयाँ
जो बिखरी पड़ी हैं पत्थरों के इर्द-गिर्द
गहरे तल में

ये हडि्डयाँ जो लड़ी थीं कभी
हवा और भाषा से
संस्कारों और व्यवहारों से
और फिर एक दिन बहा दी गयी गंगा में
पंडे की अस्पष्ट बुदबुदाहट के साथ
(कुछ लोग इस बुदबुदाहट को संस्कृत कहते हैं)

ये अस्थियाँ धारा के नीचे लेटे-लेटे
सहलाती हैं तलवों को
खौफ़नाक तरीके से

इसलिये तय कर लिया है मैनें
नहीं नहाऊँगा ऐसी किसी गंगा में
जहां पंडे की गिद्ध-नज़रें गड़ी हों
अस्थियों के बीच रखे सिक्कों
और दक्षिणा के रुपयों पर
विसर्जन से पहले ही झपट्टा मारने के लिए बाज़ की तरह !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

घर से निकल रहा था
दफ़्तर के लिए
सीढ़ियाँ उतरते हुए लगा
जैसे पीछे से किसी ने पुकारा
आवाज़ परिचित आत्मीयता से भरी हुई
जैसे बरसों बाद सुनी ऐसी आवाज़
कंधे पर स्पर्श का आभास

मुड़ कर देखा
कोई नहीं
एक स्मृति भर थी

सुबह-सुबह दफ़्तर जाने से पहले
जैसे कोई स्वप्न रह गया अधूरा
आगे बढ़ा
स्कूटर स्टार्ट करने के लिए
कान में जैसे फिर से कोई फुसफुसाया

अधूरी क़िताब का आख़िरी पन्ना लिखने पर
पूर्णता का अहसास
जैसे पिता की हिलती मूँछें
जैसे एक नए काम की शुरूआत
नया दिन पा जाने की विकलता

रात की खौफ़नाक, डरावनी प्रतिध्वनियों
और खिड़की से छन कर आती पीली रोशनी से
मुक्ति की थरथराहट
भीतर कराहते
कुछ शब्द
बचे-खुचे हौंसले
कुछ होने या न होने के बीच
दरकता विश्वास

कितना फ़र्क है होने
या न होने में

सब कुछ अविश्वसनीय-सा
जोड़-तोड़ के बीच
उछल-कूद की आतुरता
तेज़, तीखी प्रतिध्वनि में
चीख़ती हताशा

भाषा अपनी
फिर भी लगती है पराई–सी
विस्मृत सदियों-सी कातरता
अवसादों में लिपटी हुई

लगा जैसे एक भीड़ है
आस-पास, बेदखल होती बदहवास
चारों ओर जलते घरों में उठता धुआँ
जलते दरवाज़े, खिड़कियाँ
फर्ज़, अलमारी
बिटिया का बस्ता
जिसे सहेजकर रखती थी करीने से
एक-एक चीज़
पैंसिल, कटर, और रबर
कॉपी, क़िताब
हेयर-पिन, फ्रेंडिशप बैंड

बस्ता नहीं एक दुनिया थी उसकी
जिसमें झाँकने या खंगालने का हक
नहीं था किसी को

जल रहा है सब कुछ धुआँ-धुआँ
बिटिया सो नहीं रही है
अजनबी घर में
जहाँ नहीं है उसका बस्ता
गोहाना की चिरायंध
फैली है हवा में
जहाँ आतताई भाँज रहे हैं
लाठी, सरिये, गंडासे,
पटाखों की लड़ियाँ
दियासलाई की तिल्ली
और जलती आग में झुलसता भविष्य

गर्व भरे अट्टहास में
पंचायती फ़रमान
बारूदी विस्फोट की तरह
फटते गैस सिलेंडर
लूटपाट और बरजोरी

तमाशबीन... 
शहर... 
पुलिस...
संसद...
ख़ामोश...
कानून...
क़िताब...
और
धर्म

कान मे कोई फुसफुसाया --
सावधान, जले मकानों की राख में
चिंगारी अभी ज़िन्दा है !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

उन्हें डर है
बंजर धरती का सीना चीर कर
अन्न उगा देने वाले साँवले खुरदरे हाथ
उतनी ही दक्षता से जुट जाएँगे
वर्जित क्षेत्र में भी
जहाँ अभी तक लगा था उनके लिए
नो-एंटरी का बोर्ड

वे जानते हैं
यह एक जंग है
जहाँ उनकी हार तय है
एक झूठ के रेतीले ढूह की ओट में
खड़े रह कर आख़िर कब तक
बचा जा सकता है बाली के
तीक्ष्ण बाणों से

आसमान से बरसते अंगारों में
उनका झुलसना तय है

फिर भी
अपने पुराने तीरों को वे
तेज़ करने लगे हैं

चौराहों से वे गुज़रते हैं
निश्शंक

जानते हैं
सड़कों पर क़दमताल करती
ख़ाकी वर्दी उनकी ही सुरक्षा के लिए तैनात है

आँखों पर काली पट्टी बाँधे
न्यायदेवी ज़रूरत पड़ने पर दोहराएगी
दसवें मण्डल का पुरूष सूक्त

फिर भी,
उन्हें डर है
भविष्य के गर्भ से चीख़-चीख़ कर
बाहर आती हज़ारों साल की वीभत्सता
जिसे रचा था उनके पुरखों ने भविष्य निधि की तरह
कहीं उन्हें ही न ले डूबे किसी अंधेरी खाई में
जहाँ से बाहर आने के तमाम रास्ते
स्वयं ही बंद कर आए थे
सुग्रीव की तरह

वे खड़े हो गए हैं रास्ता रोक कर
चीख़ रहे हैं
ऊँची आवाज़ में उनके खिलाफ़
जो खेतों की मिट्टी की खुशबू से सने हाथों
से खोल रहे हैं दरवाज़ा
जिसे घेर कर खड़े हैं वे
उनके सफ़ेद कोट पर ख़ून के धब्बे
कैमरों की तेज़ रोशनी में भी साफ़
दिखाई दे रहे हैं

भीतर मरीज़ों की कराहटें
घुट कर रह गई हैं
दरवाज़े के बाहर सड़क पर उठते शोर में उच्चता और योग्यता की तमाम परतें
उघड़ने लगी हैं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चिड़िया उदास है --
जंगल के खालीपन पर
बच्चे उदास हैं --
भव्य अट्टालिकाओं के
खिड़की-दरवाज़ों में कील की तरह
ठुकी चिड़िया की उदासी पर

खेत उदास हैं --
भरपूर फ़सल के बाद भी
सिर पर तसला रखे हरिया
चढ़-उतर रहा है एक-एक सीढ़ी
ऊँची उठती दीवार पर

लड़की उदास है --
कब तक छिपाकर रखेगी जन्मतिथि

किराये के हाथ
लिख रहे हैं दीवारों पर
'उदास होना
भारतीयता के खिलाफ़ है !'

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरा विश्वास है
तुम्हारी तमाम कोशिशों के बाद भी
शब्द ज़िन्दा रहेंगे
समय की सीढ़ियों पर
अपने पाँव के निशान
गोदने के लिए
बदल देने के लिए
हवाओं का रुख

स्वर्णमंडित सिंहासन पर
आध्यात्मिक प्रवचनों में
या फिर संसद के गलियारॉं में
अख़बारों की बदलती प्रतिबद्धताओं में
टीवी और सिनेमा की कल्पनाओं में
कसमसाता शब्द
जब आएगा बाहर
मुक्त होकर
सुनाई पड़ेंगे असंख्य धमाके
विखण्डित होकर
फिर –फिर जुड़ने के

बंद कमरों में भले ही
न सुनाई पड़े
शब्द के चारों ओर कसी
साँकल के टूटने की आवाज़

खेत –खलिहान
कच्चे घर
बाढ़ में डूबती फ़सलें
आत्महत्या करते किसान
उत्पीडित जनों की सिसकियों में
फिर भी शब्द की चीख़
गूँजती रहती है हर वक़्त

गहरी नींद में सोए
अलसाए भी जाग जाते हैं
जब शब्द आग बनकर
उतरता है उनकी साँसों में

मौज़-मस्ती में डूबे लोग
सहम जाते हैं

थके-हारे मज़दूरों की फुसफुसाहटों में
बामन की दुत्कार सहते
दो घूँट पानी के लिए मिन्नतें करते
पीड़ितजनों की आह में
ज़िन्दा रहते हैं शब्द
जो कभी नहीं मरते
खड़े रहते हैं
सच को सच कहने के लिए

क्योंकि,
शब्द कभी झूठ नहीं बोलते !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

स्याह रात में
चमकता जुगनू
जैसे उग आया
अँधेरे के बीच
एक सूरज

जुगनू अपनी पीठ के नीचे
लटकाए घूमता है
एक रोशनी का लट्टू
अँधेरे मे भटकते
ज़रूरतमंदों को राह दिखाने के लिए

जुगनू की यह छोटी-सी चमक भी
कितनी बड़ी होती है
निपट अँधेरे में

जिसके होने का सही-सही अर्थ
जानते हैं वे
जो अँधेरे की दुनिया में
पड़े हैं सदियों से

जिनका जन्म लेना
और मरना
एक जैसा है

जिंनके पुरखे छोड़ जाते हैं
विरासत में
अँधेरे की गुलामगिरि

रोशनी के ख़रीदार
एक दिन छीन लेंगे जुगनू से

उसकी यह छोटी-सी चमक भी
बंद कर लेंगे तिजोरी में
जो बेची जाएगी बाज़ार में
ऊँचे दामों पर
संस्कृति का लोगो चिपका कर !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रात गहरी और काली है
अकालग्रस्त त्रासदी जैसी

जहाँ हज़ारों शब्द दफ़न हैं
इतने गहरे
कि उनकी सिसकियाँ भी
सुनाई नहीं देती

समय के चक्रवात से भयभीत होकर
मृत शब्द को पुनर्जीवित करने की
तमाम कोशिशें
हो जाएँगी नाकाम
जिसे नहीं पहचान पाएगी
समय की आवाज़ भी

ऊँची आवाज़ में मुनादी करने वाले भी
अब चुप हो गए हैं
’गोद में बच्चा
गाँव में ढिंढोरा’
मुहावरा भी अब
अर्थ खो चुका है

पुरानी पड़ गई है
ढोल की धमक भी

पर्वत कन्दराओं की भीत पर
उकेरे शब्द भी
अब सिर्फ़
रेखाएँ भर हैं

जिन्हें चिन्हित करना
तुम्हारे लिए वैसा ही है
जैसा ‘काला अक्षर भैंस बराबर’
भयभीत शब्द ने मरने से पहले
किया था आर्तनाद
जिसे न तुम सुन सके
न तुम्हारा व्याकरण ही

कविता में अब कोई
ऐसा छन्द नहीं है
जो बयान कर सके
दहकते शब्द की तपिश

बस, कुछ उच्छवास हैं
जो शब्दों के अँधेरों से
निकल कर आए हैं
शून्यता पाटने के लिए !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

यदि तुम्हें,
धकेलकर गांव से बाहर कर दिया जाय
पानी तक न लेने दिया जाय कुएं से
दुत्कारा फटकारा जाय चिल-चिलाती दोपहर में
कहा जाय तोड़ने को पत्थर
काम के बदले
दिया जाय खाने को जूठन
तब तुम क्या करोगे?




 
यदि तुम्हें,
मरे जानवर को खींचकर
ले जाने के लिए कहा जाय
और
कहा जाय ढोने को
पूरे परिवार का मैला
पहनने को दी जाय उतरन
तब तुम क्या करोगे ?





यदि तुम्हें,
पुस्तकों से दूर रखा जाय
जाने नहीं दिया जाय
विद्या मंदिर की चौखट तक
ढिबरी की मंद रोशनी में
काली पुती दीवारों पर
ईसा की तरह टांग दिया जाय
तब तुम क्या करोगे?





यदि तुम्हें,
रहने को दिया जाय
फूस का कच्चा घर
वक्त-बे-वक्त फूंक कर जिसे
स्वाहा कर दिया जाय
बर्षा की रातों में
घुटने-घुटने पानी में
सोने को कहा जाय
तब तुम क्या करोगे?





यदि तुम्हें,
नदी के तेज बहाव में
उल्टा बहना पड़े
दर्द का दरवाजा खोलकर
भूख से जूझना पड़े
भेजना पड़े नई नवेली दुल्हन को
पहली रात ठाकुर की हवेली
तब तुम क्या करोगे?





यदि तुम्हें,
अपने ही देश में नकार दिया जाय
मानकर बंधुआ
छीन लिए जायं अधिकार सभी
जला दी जाय समूची सभ्यता तुम्हारी
नोच-नोच कर
फेंक दिए जाएं
गौरव में इतिहास के पृष्ठ तुम्हारे
तब तुम क्या करोगे?





यदि तुम्हें,
वोट डालने से रोका जाय
कर दिया जाय लहू-लुहान
पीट-पीट कर लोकतंत्र के नाम पर
याद दिलाया जाय जाति का ओछापन
दुर्गन्ध भरा हो जीवन
हाथ में पड़ गये हों छाले
फिर भी कहा जाय
खोदो नदी नाले
तब तुम क्या करोगे?





यदि तुम्हें ,
सरे आम बेइज्जत किया जाय
छीन ली जाय संपत्ति तुम्हारी
धर्म के नाम पर
कहा जाय बनने को देवदासी
तुम्हारी स्त्रियों को
कराई जाय उनसे वेश्यावृत्ति
तब तुम क्या करोगे?





साफ सुथरा रंग तुम्हारा
झुलस कर सांवला पड़ जायेगा
खो जायेगा आंखों का सलोनापन
तब तुम कागज पर
नहीं लिख पाओगे
सत्यम, शिवम, सुन्दरम!
देवी-देवताओं के वंशज तुम
हो जाओगे लूले लंगड़े और अपाहिज
जो जीना पड़ जाय युगों-युगों तक
मेरी तरह?
तब तुम क्या करोगे?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मैंने दुःख झेले
सहे कष्*ट पीढ़ी-दर-पीढ़ी इतने
फिर भी देख नहीं पाये तुम
मेरे उत्*पीडन को
इसलिए युग समूचा
लगता है पाखंडी मुझको

इतिहास यहां नकली है
मर्यादाएं सब झूठी
हत्*यारों की रक्*त रंजित उंगलियों पर
जैसे चमक रही
सोने की नग जड़ी अंगूठियां

कितने सवाल खड़े हैं
कितनों के दोगे तुम उत्*तर
मैं शोषित, पीडित हूं
अंत नहीं मेरी पीड़ा का
जब तक तुम बैठे हो
काले नाग बने फन फैलाए
मेरी संपत्ति पर

मैं खटता खेतों में
फिर भी भूखा हूं
निर्माता मैं महलों का
फिर भी निष्*कासित हूं
प्रताड़ित हूं

इठलाते हो बलशाली बनकर
तुम मेरी शक्ति पर
फिर भी मैं दीन-हीन जर्जर हूं
इसलिए युग समूचा
लगता है पाखंडी मुझको

----------

